# A nice exspensive restaurant?



## piggy (14 Dec 2004)

Guys n gals,

Am looking for suggestions on where to take a girl for lunch this weekend. We'll be in town (around the Grafton street) area and I want to take her to a nice restaurant to lunch as a treat. Somewhere suave and expensive (within reason that is)!!

Any suggestions?


----------



## car (14 Dec 2004)

*suave*

Go on you old dog.

Try odessa down from the central hotel.  Should fit the bill. Very tasty. And not cheap.


----------



## PMU (14 Dec 2004)

*Re: lunch*

Try Patrick Guilbaud's www.restaurantpatrickguilbaud.ie/ but be careful with the wine - it's a tad pricey.


----------



## sunnyday (14 Dec 2004)

*Re: lunch*

Jeez piggy, this is a fair leap from your "beans on toast"!! :rollin 
Hope she appreciates the gesture.


----------



## legend99 (14 Dec 2004)

*..*

legend that he is....

Hope she has cotton sheets and broadband piggy....

let us know if you get in there, we're all dying to know...!


----------



## cullenswood (14 Dec 2004)

*Re: lunch*

For somewhere that is absolutely top quality but on the pricey side is Derry Clarkes l'Ecrivain.


----------



## sherman (14 Dec 2004)

*Re: lunch*

I believe Guilbaud's in the Merrion Hotel does an excellent lunch menu that, for the superb quality of the food, presentation etc., is fantastic value. I think something around €35 a head.


----------



## Chrisb (14 Dec 2004)

*Re: lunch*

Last time I was in Dublin I went to an Italian on Dame Street called Da Pino. It wasn't very expensive but the food and service were of an exceptional standard. We ended up sitting next to Bono and family and the waiter told us later that it was frequented by the rich and famous. Not that the rich and famous are the best food critics, but it does say something about the service.


----------



## piggy (14 Dec 2004)

*Re: lunch*

Thanks a lot guys for all the suggestions.

Legend...I don't think she has broadband but we can't always be perfect  

Great suggestions. Like the look of Patrick Guilbaud's a lot. Think that may be a runner. 

Possibly not up to my beans on toast but should do the trick.


----------



## coolaboola (14 Dec 2004)

*Re: lunch*

I'm not big on suave but if it's your thing try *Browne's* (north side of Stephen's Green, near the Shelbourne), *Shanahan's* on the Green.  Or the *Shelbourne*.  *Thornton's* at the Fitzwilliam is supposed to be among the best and with its Mitchellen star (does it still have one?) its bound to be pricey!  I caveat these suggestions by saying I haven't tried all of the above.

I prefer less suave and more good food.  If you're willing to walk a bit go to *Eden* off Meeting House Square in Temple Bar.  Similar atmosphere to *Odessa* but better food.  I've given up on Odessa recently.  It used to be my favourite place for brunch but the service was always middling to awful and now the food has deteriorated to such an extent its not worth enduring the awful service.  What a pity!  They used to do such a nice eggs benedict and kir royale!

I also love *Avoca Cafe* (top floor of Avoca Shop on Sulfolk Street).  Great food and wine but a more hip and bustly atmostphere than the likes of Brownes.

Alternatively try *Ely Wine Bar*.  More bar than restaurant (especially when it comes to seating which is informal, bar style) but lovely at this time of year.  Very romantic.  Limited menu but good, good food and lovely, lovely wine.  Mmmm!

I've read good things about the restaurant that now occupies the basement of Mitchell's on Kildare Street too... (recently replaced Bruno's, or did I read correctly?)

For any of the above book well in advance.  If its for this Saturday book yesterday!! 

Enjoy!


----------



## EstorilB (14 Dec 2004)

*Re: lunch*

Ok heres on that hasn't been mentioned - OnePico, my most favourite restaurant in Dublin.  BTW I'd avoid Thorntons - IMHO it has no atmosphere and is overpriced.

EB


----------



## Kiddo (14 Dec 2004)

*Re: lunch*

Rubicon on Merrion Row


----------



## my2leftfeet (14 Dec 2004)

*Re: lunch*

I was in Mere Zou at the weekend - great atmosphere - reckon there would be a  nice buzz there at lunch time.


----------



## Birdsall (14 Dec 2004)

*Re: lunch*

Gilbaud's is a good recommendation if a little stiff. Shanahan's is dreadfully overrated IMHO. L'ecrivain used to be top notch with a great atmosphere.


----------



## elderdog (14 Dec 2004)

*Re: Shanahan's*

Wouldnt be certain that they do lunch anyway

( not that I have eaten there  ...  just know them from the day job )



eDog


----------



## legend99 (14 Dec 2004)

*..*

All i can say, is that if you're spending 35 squids on a bird just for lunch, excluding the sauce(probably fiver a pint, but I guess if its sauve it will be wine!!) that she better be seriously hot!


----------



## ClubMan (14 Dec 2004)

*Re: ..*

*Not that the rich and famous are the best food critics, but it does say something about the service.*

Do you mean that the service is cloying, sycophantic and obsequious? Or are you saying that the "rich and famous" are better judges of quality of service than the plebs? You're not  by any chance?


----------



## Natchessmen (14 Dec 2004)

*Lunch food*

I've been to Guilbaud's and let's not mince words it was a freaky expensive, food was incredible and the service was if anything a little over the top (a waiter each and silver domes for each dish).  At the risk of sounding condescending its not the sort of place you can easily relax unless you are used to that sort of thing (you know, the high life), I was a bit on edge.  I remember it cost (my host) about IR £80 per head for lunch (yes we did dog it a little)..I hope I struck the right note here as this post has the potential to be misunderstood I just mean to warn you a little.

Hope this helps


nat


----------



## MissRibena (15 Dec 2004)

*Re: ..*

As a "bird", could I gently suggest that a flash lunch might not be the way to her heart, particularly if its a first date (well it's only a week or so ago that you were "gay"   ).  If it was me, I'd probably run a mile based on a mixture of vibe ranging from too much too soon, bit OTT, trying too hard to impress, too much pressure to a bit freaky.  I might also feel I'm being "bought",  however wrongly.  I would advise less of the cash splashing and a bit more thought into what she might like.  Of course this might be right up her alley, in which case feel free to tell me to put a sock in it but anytime a guy has gone on a big spend early on has given me the heeby jeebies.

Best of luck though - hope your sheets are in order and require more regular changing and replacement!!
Rebecca


----------



## piggy (15 Dec 2004)

*Re: ..*

*well it's only a week or so ago that you were "gay"*

 

Rumours are terrible things aren't they.


Actually, I know this girl really well Rebecca so I'm sure I won't be freaking her out. 

*Best of luck though - hope your sheets are in order and require more regular changing and replacement!!*

Everyone always jumps to conclusions about those sheets  

To be honest it's more of a thank you and treat (that this girl deserves) rather than anything else. After that she gets to see the sheets...


----------



## MissRibena (15 Dec 2004)

*Re: ..*

Awww shucks piggy, you have me snivvelling into my choccy muffin here.  

Hope you enjoy it and still have money for the Chrimbo after  
Rebecca


----------



## piggy (15 Dec 2004)

*Re: ..*

Cheers Rebecca.


----------



## legend99 (15 Dec 2004)

*..*

feck the lunch piggy, just ply her with beer!


----------



## Murt10 (15 Dec 2004)

*Re: ..*

I brought Mrs Murt to Guilbaud's earlier this year for her birthday. The whole thing is totally OTT. I thoroughly enjoyed every bit of it. (Thank God I left the shiny track suit bottoms at home.) 

Coat taken off you inside the door and the chef or Maitre'D or someone shakes hands. You are led to your table and both the chairs are held out for you to sit down. 

All the waiters appear to be french and are dressed in formal gear - no waitresses on my visit. Nearly as many waiters as diners or so it appeared to me.

Nice starter. Someone comes round with all different types of rolls. Naturally Murt, behaving like a pig as always, manages to get the crumbs all over the table. A waiter comer over with this kind of minature carpet sweeper and brushes them up - never seen one of them before. 

Half was through I need to go to the toilet. I was led out rather than being given directions to the toilet. When I returned a waiter was again there to hold my seat for me. He had also carefully folded the napkin that I had carelessly thrown on the table.

Your man that shook hands at the entrance comes round during the meal to ask if everything is okay.

The main course is rather limited on the set priced menu. The food was georgeous and very well presented.

I finished off with a cheeseboard rather than a desert. The waiter brought over this huge board and allowed me to pick what I wanted. (one of them was sheeps cheese YUK)

Unfortunately for me, herself thought the whole thing was OTT and she found it hard to relax. She has forbidden me from taking her there next year for her birthday. I suppose I could always go on my own birthday.

E45 for a lunch is expensive enough I suppose but for what you are getting it is great value. A drink is also quite expensive but then again you don't have to do the dog unless you want to.


----------



## ClubMan (15 Dec 2004)

*Re: ..*

Sounds a bit like my experience in [broken link removed] a few years ago. And it was an experience all right. Thankfully it was a work jolly and I wasn't footing the bill. The service was as over the top as above, veering towards some sort of stereotypical French rudeness (and we even had some French nationals in our company!). Food was excellent and left most people looking for more. Literally - since portions were tiny in a haute cuisine sort of fashion. One  of our table spilled half a glass of red wine on the table and the waiters rushed over and changed the whole thing as if they were mechanics changing the wheels of an F1 car. I'd try a joint like this again if somebody else was paying (what about it _piggy_?   ) but generally I tend to stick to less formal places which offer relatively good quality food at a more affordable price. Maybe that's what happens when you're no longer courting?


----------



## piggy (15 Dec 2004)

*Re: ..*

*feck the lunch piggy, just ply her with beer!*

That's what I always do legend  
This is a bit different though.

*I'd try a joint like this again if somebody else was paying (what about it piggy?   ) *

Are you a bit of a _hottie_ Clubman and how much beer exactly do you need to be plied with???


----------



## doobey (15 Dec 2004)

*Re: ..*

mermaid cafe, dame street. fantastic menu, expensive enough.


----------



## donieh1975 (15 Dec 2004)

*Re: ..*

Peploes on St Stephens Green is a really nice classy resaurant and it's not too stuffy and OTT. Good value too and the atmosphere is very relaxed. I brought a young lady there before and it was a major success. 
It's located in a basement half way between the Shelbourne and the top of Grafton Street. 
It has had very good reviews in all the papers and mags.


----------



## legend99 (18 Dec 2004)

*..*

Best of luck to piggy!!!!


----------



## sunnyday (20 Dec 2004)

*Re: ..*

Where did you go and how was it piggy?


----------



## sueellen (21 Dec 2004)

"Peploes on St Stephens Green is a really nice classy resaurant and it's not too stuffy and OTT. Good value too and the atmosphere is very relaxed."


----------



## Marion (21 Dec 2004)

*Re: a thank you to mammy!*



> To be honest it's more of a thank you and treat (that this girl deserves) rather than anything else. After that she gets to see the sheets..



Piggy, I'm sure you enjoyed your lunch with your mum!. She definitely deserves it if she had to "see [in order to wash] the sheets" after the meal!  

Aren't Irish mammies great really! 

Best of luck in your home!

Marion :hat


----------



## piggy (21 Dec 2004)

*Re: ..*

*Where did you go and how was it piggy?*

Went to odessa in the end. Very nice. Went well. Ta.

*Piggy, I'm sure you enjoyed your lunch with your mum!. She definitely deserves it if she had to "see [in order to wash] the sheets" after the meal!*

I think if I called this girl "Mammy" it'd be the end of things fairly sharpish like!!  

*Best of luck in your home!*

Thanks Marion. Happy Christmas


----------



## monquest (23 Dec 2004)

*Murt*

"You are led to your table and both the chairs are held out for you to sit down. "



Murt,
If I went out for a meal and they held out both the chairs for me I'd take it as a gross insult!


----------

